

I'm hiring a personal iOS prototyper - jwallaceparker
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3307-im-hiring-a-personal-ios-prototyper

======
dave1619
Wow, gotta love the 37 signals guys and Jason Fried. This is a killer job
posting.

Salary, location are clear.

Job skills required are clear.

Boss/employee relationship is clear.

Vision/motivation is clear.

Ok, well it might not be perfect but it's a lot better than a stale typical
job posting.

------
oh_sigh
Anyone who is as talented as they need can already earn more than $100k,
especially in a major metro area in the US.

~~~
shawndumas
sounds to me like he is open to that possibility...

------
reidmain
He seems to be looking for the mythical developer/designer hybrid. Is $100,000
a decent salary for someone with that skill set?

~~~
loumf
In Chicago? I doubt it for anyone else, but someone might do it for this
opportunity. I'd hope that this is just in line with what 37 signals pays --
they have other benefits.

